# MeNtAlPaTiEnT's 400w HPS Box Grow



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 14, 2009)

Ok, it's time for a new journal. Been a little busy for the past while, but I have managed to recently purchase a 400 watter, and I'm really rooting for some nice yields and of course some sticky icky!

Inside the box are all previously outdoor plants except for the one in the right corner, she's been kept indoors under artificial light and she's been bushing out nicely. The outdoor plants never really got much light and had a slow start, but are starting to like the increased light intensity. 

I've got a vegging box rocking 8 plants plus a seed that germ'd from an outdoor white berry pollinated by either a hermie WB or an unknown strain... either or. The vegging box doesn't quite support enough light for the plants, but at least they are healthy and growing if a little stretched... 

I think the reflector that I'm using is a little small, but should do the job for now. It seems to beam most of the light right under it and doesn't seem to provide intense light to the corners and sides of the box or maybe I'm just crazy. Having the ballast stuck to the hood is going to work out nicely in the winter, since there aught to be a nice amount of heat from the both items. 

Anyways.... happy growing!


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

YES....Awesome I am the first one to pull up a seat for the show...SWEET....I am in Mental...*GREEN MOJO* for you....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 14, 2009)

:cool2: Thanks ham! Can you believe that I still have about half a gram of bud from my big plant from before? Sheesh!


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> :cool2: Thanks ham! Can you believe that I still have about half a gram of bud from my big plant from before? Sheesh!



It's always nice to not hve to worry about where the next bowl will come from...I hve like 8 mason jars full of bud right now...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha darn right ham. I havn't worried about obtaining a good bowl or joint for a loooong time. I frequently have the best quality weed whenever I get together with friends... lots of people pay good money for bad weed around here. I've refused offers like 2 grams of their stuff for 1 gram of mine. Oh the joys of homegrown...

8 jars! I guess you're pretty safe for the next little while haha.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 14, 2009)

And i'll take up second seat in the theatre ! Looking real tasty so far MP ! Goodluck and MOJO your way !


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 19, 2009)

*September 19*

Temperatures reach a maximum of 28 degrees C during the light perod, not sure when the lights are off. Once, I did not have a fan going, and temperatures climbed up to 36 degrees c! My ballast was super hot, and I'm hoping it did not damage it, I'm sure the bulb is fine... And the plants got _really_ thirsty. They were quite wilted today, such a shame . They look _so_ much more beautiful when they have what they need. Makes me smile when they perk back up after a little drought. 

My intake is simply a fan blowing into a hole with ducting going straight up and into the room. An inline fan would be much better!
No out take. Don't think I even need one.

Unfortunately, due to bringing in plants from outside... I seem to have a little spider mite thing going on. Underside the leaves have little white dots, presumably eggs. Leaves are starting to get spots, but not in the extreme. I applied some insecticidal soap today... Not sure exactly how to apply. Should you rub the soap in with your fingers, like run your thumb and fore finger along the length of the leaf after spraying, or is it sufficient simply to spray the entire underside and leave it at that? Anyways, I'm pretty positive the mites arrived from outside. Bad decision on my part! Lesson learned. 

Anyways, happy growing!


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 20, 2009)

you are mental.  i love watching your grows.  keep us on our toes.    happy growing.


----------



## the chef (Sep 20, 2009)

when i grow up i wanna be like mentalpateint, looking good brother, i'll be pulling up my new vapor for this one!


----------



## HATCH (Sep 20, 2009)

You Have It Going On, Everything Is Looking Very Healthy & Loving Life..


----------



## Trafic (Sep 20, 2009)

Is this White Berry again?  Nice to see what you'll be able to do with a 400W.  Pulling up a chair here.


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking good Mental..sorry to hear about the mite problem...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks loolagigi, chef, trafic, and ham! New vapor, chef? Those things get your straight wrecked!:cool2: 

 Hopefully the mites are under control now, since I've sprayed down most of the leaves that looked infected. I'm assuming once the cold weather hits, they will probably die out. I'm not sure what the temps will look like in here but they will probably get pretty chilly, but nothing like it was last year when I was using CFL's. The HPS and ballast in the same box will surely help to warm things up. 

I keep telling myself this.... don't work with the plants when you're stoned! Last night I did it again. I was baked and watering, taking pictures, and moving things around when I knocked a plant over, and got dirt all in the bud and stuff. If you look at my first post, it's one of those little single cola plants in a smaller bucket. So I suppose I could soak the bud in water and hope the dirt comes off and then dry for a couple of weeks, or leave it to dry and hope the dirt kind of crumbles off as the leaves get dry. Or I could sell the bud to somebody for cheaper than usual  . Thing is, I always think I'm in a hurry when I'm working with the plants under the influence. I need to take my time and be careful. Bah!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 20, 2009)

Trafic said:
			
		

> Is this White Berry again?  Nice to see what you'll be able to do with a 400W.  Pulling up a chair here.


Yup .

*September 20*

Moved the light more so over the big plant in the top right. I can tell she's loving the extra light because her leaves seem to be almost jumping for joy, they are going vertical with good fast growth. Also gave the plants a nutrient feeding yesterday, I bet they loved that as well. 

That is all :joint4:


----------



## Locked (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking real green and tasty my friend....keep it up


----------



## frankcos (Sep 20, 2009)

they look great.ill be reading along.


----------



## the chef (Sep 20, 2009)

Daaang mental, that last pic has a yummier than thou look, it doesn't look safe brother...... you'd better give it to me for proper inhalation testing to make sure the rest of your plant is ok, i know its a sacrafice but for you brother anything. Oh yeah loooove the new vape, got some street trash i've been trying it out, can't wait to try out my ladies as soon as harvest day comes, etc.WRECKED and lovin it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by frankcos and chef. I had another plant just like the last picture chef, but she fell and got dirt all over her... I'd give her to you if you lived near me .  Vapes are awsome for smoking good quality homegrown because you can seriously taste the flavours, not to mention how incredibly high you can get! 

Can't wait for things to heat up over here, big buds soon!


----------



## the chef (Sep 21, 2009)

no dirty , bubblegum


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 27, 2009)

*September 27*

Just a few pics. Things are going along nicely. Temperatures aren't bad at all these days since there's nice cool air coming in from the intake instead of hot summer air like there was before. 

Chopped my little single cola plant today, thought it was about time. She fattened out very nicely in my opinion. She's not super crystally but I'm hoping for a really unique high from her. 

Vegging box has 4 whiteberry clones, hanging out under roughly 200 or so watts of cfl's. Thinking of getting another 400 watt hps for the veg box. It would be incredibly bright in there if I did. The box is only about 2.5 x 2.5 feet so I'd be able to veg some super bushes with another HID. Just a thought. Maybe if I could find a 250 watt MH or HPS, I could use that. I was thinking about going with t5 HO's... but they seem to be quite expensive around here, and I'd probably need to buy about 3 or 4 of them. The initial cost for t5 would probably supersede the cost of a high pressure sodium or metal halide. 

I took a picture of a cola that's developing on my big whiteberry (second picture) from seed. She's about 2 and a half weeks into flower, maybe 3 and I have a really good feeling that she's going to be a monster when she's done. 

Happy growing all.


----------



## the chef (Sep 27, 2009)

Yummy cooola mental, let us know about the whiteberry, might be on the next order. Keep it up brother, whiteberry thoughts be with ya!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 1, 2009)

*October 1*

I've decided to take out one of my Whiteberry clone from the flowering box. For one, most of the hairs are mostly orange/brown. Secondly, it's got a mite problem that I can't seem to control. The longer she's in the box, the more of a chance she will allow a major outbreak on all my plants. So far, there's only a tiny amount of infection on the other plants if any at all. I've been spraying the plants' undersides with a mixture of insecticidal soap mixed with water. I recently was using a 100% soap application and it seemed to dry the leaves out a lot... I have a big feeling you're supposed to wash the leaves after applying.. Ah well. I'm hoping for at least 6 or 7 grams dry, but I'm not really good with weight, so it could be more or less. Weed grown by me is weed that I didn't have to pay for. 

So now there's more room for the bigger whiteberry who's gearing up to grow some monster colas under the hps. Ohhh baby can't wait 'till there's some serious buddage in there! I've added a 42 w CFL with a 2700k spectrum with a reflector. I expect to see some enhanced growth with the added side lighting of the cfl.

Still got 4 plants vegging under cfl's... not much air flow in there and I think the plants are disliking it. They are growing kind of funky and slow... I've added a little computer fan in there to spice things up a bit...

Oh and a bunch of outdoor plants I had ended up growing seeds! Now, I'm not sure if the father was a whiteberry clone stressed and turned hermie, or it might have been one of the mystery strains I was growing for a little bit. I brought a seedling back from the woods one day and left it to veg, and that might have been the father... so the seeds might be WhiteBerry x ?? . I plan to germ a couple in the months to come and grow them out, see how they do!


----------



## the chef (Oct 2, 2009)

Lot of seed mental r u sure its a male and not a tranny? Looking good, I'll be there for harvest Sorry to hear about the whiteberry, i saw the beans on the tude and thinkin about putting them on the next shipment. Pure mojo yo ya!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey thanks for stoppin by chef!

 "are you sure it's a male and not a tranny"
Are you referring to my big flowering plant in the box? The seeds came from outdoor plants that were pollinated by either an outdoor hermie or a male from a miscellanious strain... I'm sort of hoping they came from the male of the unknown strain because from what I experience with that particular strain is that it grows big buds with rather insignificant light. _Then_ when you give it lots of light, the buds explode! So I'd be quite happy if I ended up crossing WB with this unknown strain. The resulting genetics might be quite interesting....

I'm sure you'll absolutely love how beautiful whiteberry grows throughout its vegetative stage, and in the flowering stage, you'll be in awe at the giant colas it produces. When they are getting bigger, the first couple of branches will eventually grow thick stems over time and will be the branches that support the most and heaviest buds... For my WhiteBerry I have going now, the biggest colas are long thick branches that were the first few original branches... so leave 'em there if you're thinkin of cutting them for whatever reason. Anyways, hopefully I'm not ranting on stuff you already know... this wb kicks my *** haha. Happy toking bro!


----------



## the chef (Oct 2, 2009)

Sold! :beatnik:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 9, 2009)

*October 9*

Mmm... love the autumn. Nice cool air, the sweet aroma of decomposing leaves. Gotta love it.

Snapped a few shots of the ladies, not the greatest but you see what's there. Colas are developing nicely and trichrome production is increasing. You can see the thc starting to cover entire nugs instead of just the small little leaf tips coming off the buds. Aroma is increasing as well. They are getting sweeter smelling, more tasty and pungent.

 I now have two 42w cfl's /w reflectors rated at 2700k shining on the shaded areas and the sides of the colas. I rotate the plant every few days so I can shine the CFL's on multiple specific spots such as colas. The CFL's can add a little extra punch when you get 'em up close with a reflector...

I am looking forwards to what the main cola will yield. It is almost situated right under the bulb at all times, even when I rotate the plant every couple of days. Only time will tell... 

I think the big lady has about 20-30 days left to flower. So the next few weeks are going to be dramatic!


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

damn man, that is a nice set up you got going.


----------



## the chef (Oct 9, 2009)

Ooooohhh nioce buds bud. Rotation is the key with side cfl's, have noticed one side gets better develpoed if not rotated right before you lay down. Lookin yummy mental ordered whiteberry, can't wait fer it to get in! Whiteberry mojo to ya!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 10, 2009)

Very nice MP Green mojo for your grow ! I see once again that the foil is in demand you seem to always produce nice nugs ! Good luck and stay safe as usual !


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 10, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> damn man, that is a nice set up you got going.


Thanks smot, it's a super simple set-up but it works fine. Just a simple air intake and the door to the box acts as an outtake. 



			
				the chef said:
			
		

> Ooooohhh nioce buds bud. Rotation is the key with side cfl's, have noticed one side gets better develpoed if not rotated right before you lay down. Lookin yummy mental ordered whiteberry, can't wait fer it to get in! Whiteberry mojo to ya!


Heyy chef, I'm glad you ordered some whiteberry. I think it's a super great investment no matter the price. She just grows so dang crystally when she's flowering, and short and squat when she's vegging. How much did you pay for your seeds? I ended up paying 200 bucks for 5 fem'd seeds a while ago, and this big whiteberry I'm growing is my last one, luckily I've got a few clones rocking in the vegging box right now though.



			
				purplephazes said:
			
		

> Very nice MP Green mojo for your grow ! I see once again that the foil is in demand you seem to always produce nice nugs ! Good luck and stay safe as usual !


Thanks for stopping by purple! Foil?? Tin foil you mean? Last I remember seeing, tin foil isn't as reflective as what's on the walls in my grow box . I'm hoping for some real monster nugs, but we'll see. Last time around, my main cola weighed in at around 53 grams wet using CFL's. Let's hope the HPS make a difference .


----------



## the chef (Oct 10, 2009)

I went with 3-$15.00 in the pik-n-mix at the tude to top off my sagarmanthas mix seed pack. If she does well like your showing us, i'll prob. end up getting the 10 pack. Wonder about crossing her with big bud? What ya think?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 11, 2009)

Right on chef, I'll be super stoked to see how your white berry's come along. Are they feminized or no?

*October 11*

The big lady seems to have gotten over a minor mite problem she was starting to get a little while ago. Temps dip at night to about 16C and I'm assuming the mites hate it. I'm sure having reasonable temperature and humidity is also helping. . 

Small nutrient problem on some leaves, guess I gotta lay it low on the nutes for the next little bit. In some of the pics you might be able to spot some burns. Yikes!

Took a few shots of her bud development, things are looking up! She only has a few main predominant colas because a long while ago, she had a few of those would-be-colas snapped from the beginning, so I could have had probably 2 or 3 more nice sized colas growing but oh well. I'm happy with what I have so far!


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking good Mental....seem to love that HPS....and yeah I see the bits of nute burn...not to bad though...


----------



## the chef (Oct 11, 2009)

Mental the patient!, yeah my whites are fems gotta a great deal because of the mix pack and the tude threw in the usual freebies, they rock! Your ladies are lookin greenage happy! I got another auto and a super skunk going right now so waiting on room and delivery, keep up the awsome work, green eyes are watching!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah ham, thankfully most everything is green. I'd hate to seriuously damage her with nutes at this time. 

Sounds good chef, thanks for watching!:watchplant:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice grow MP. Do they have a berry smell at all?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks bombbud, they have a sort of sour fruity smell almost right now. The smell develops into a thicker, bag-penetrating odor as the plant matures... On my last WB harvest, it was almost like the smell stuck to your tongue.


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 12, 2009)

wow mental nice looking hps grow you got going here.  I must admit I was always very curious to see what you could do with a hps after seeing the amazing results you achieved with cfl's.  This is just as I expected... nothing short of spectacular.  You really do have a green thumb buddy and it shows.

As for the mite issues I can really feel your pain on that one, took out an entire crop of mine.  Those little bastards are relentless!  GGGgggrrrrr


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by lordhigh! I'm hoping to see a dramatic increase in size this time around with the bigger light, we shall see what happens. I think she must have at _least_ 15 days to go. I wish I recorded the exact date... won't ever forget to again. So the next couple of weeks I hope to see the buds fatten up!
 Yeah, mites are no fun. The last clone I harvested, I had to chop her down early because I simply could not control the mite outbreak she had. She would have been a major impact on the other plants if not removed. I have learned not to bring outdoor plants indoors without first literally looking at the plant to see if there's any infection of some sort. Kind of a no-brainer huh? 

*October 12*

All the plants will be moved into a tighter, smaller area very soon. So hopefully with the smaller space, more light will be reflected back at the plant. Plus, the new space is going to be 95% more stealthy and secure....

Moved the big plant more directly under the bulb... don't know why I didn't do this last week! Now all 3 main colas are getting a good dose of light compared to before.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking great. What a great amount of bud from one light on all the plants. I cannot wait to get my 400 once my first grow is over. Looking really good and green. What nutes do you use? I missed it if you posted that info.

Thanks


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks poopdog, yeah I hope to see a nice dry count, this 400 watter seems to be pretty bright.  I will be happy to see if you get a 400 watter as well!

I usually use miracle gro nutes, sometimes I'll add some bone meal or blood meal just for the heck of it .

*October 17*

The ladies are in their new home. The light might be a little high, but the plants seem to be absorbing a nice amount of light. The light is currently measured to be at about 17 inches away, I'll most probably move it in a little closer.
 The walls are doing a good job of reflecting a lot of light all over the plants. I can look at a spot that would normally be shaded and see a nice amount of light hitting the harder to reach spots. Temperatues appear to be steady at 24.9C with the light on and a small fan.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Oct 17, 2009)

looking good MP, keep it up and swim sees many nice big harvests coming your way.


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Any updates? What's the good word?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 4, 2009)

I have 4 somewhat sickly clone plants at around the second week of flower.They vegged for a good month and a half or so, all were topped and are all nestled nice and close to each other under the 400 watt hps. I believe they were deficient in a few nutrients, and they suffered as a result. Some big fan leaves turned brown on the edges, and eventually dried up and went crispy. My bad big time!  

I've got a half dozen little seedlings doing well. The seedlings had white berry as the mother plant, the father was an unknown strain. This unknown strain's females liked to grow big exploding buds, and was especially interesting since it appeared to be mostly sativa.

Nothing too exciting yet! Thanks for digging up this journal and stopping by ****-dog.

Oh and the harvest on the big flowering plant was about 2 and a half ounces to 3 ounces. Could definately have been a bigger harvest if I had two or three more big flowering plants like that. Most smokers who have tried my stuff express that it tastes quite nice in the bong and is very strong. Always good compliments!


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Let me be the first to offer my coneseur services at, just fer you , no cost! :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks chef!  For free? Awsome!  

*November 9*

Little update today....

The first two pictures are of my harvested White Berry plant. She yielded me I believe roughly 2.5 ounces. Not bad, but also not great. My local friends sure enjoyed the smoke as did I.  She suffered some nute problems, but did alright in the end. I dried the buds on the racks in the second picture for about 5 days, then continued to dry them out in a cigar box I found around the house. I later put the box on top of my ballast for a day, and it seemed to speed up the drying process at a nice medium rate. The buds were ready to smoke after about 8-9 days. Hey, I was in a hurry! 

Now, I've got 4 White Berry clones flowering at week 3 I believe... They are surely not the most beautiful specimens of the marijuana plant species, but I am not going to give up on them! At first what I thought was nute burn, ended up being nute deficiency. So, as you can see, they are not in the greatest of shape BUT they are getting really frosty really early. Some of the bigger leaves coming off the buds have thc forming all over them. There is already a nice aroma coming from the shoots. I am wondering just how frosty they will be when they are finished! I have been recently giving them 1 tea spoon of powder miracle gro every 2-3 days to help them out. I also gave them some dolomitic lime, just in case. Can't go wrong with dolomitic lime... or can you? I read that it's neutral, so it doesn't affect the ph of the soil, and I'm sure the soil could use some of the nutrients from the lime as well.

The last picture is of my little seedlings. They are doing doing fine, but the temps have been getting up in the low 30's.... Not good!

Anyways, happy growing.


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok  thats it planting the whiteberry when it gets here this week! I love what you can do inside with m/g. Do you find it better/no diff, in drying on a rack as opposed to hanging? Cool drying box btw. Congrats on harvest!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 9, 2009)

LoL, I believe some other people are looking into the white berry as well. It's a very sweet-smelling strain that grows super sticky buds, and let's not forget to mention, dense. 

Yep, with MG you can achieve nice results. You just have to be cautious when using it. I find 1 teaspoon is often a safe dosage when you are somewhat unsure as to how your plants will tolerate it. 

I find using a rack is easier to utilize when compared to hanging multiple rows of buds and such. With a rack, you can have multiple levels in a smaller amount of space and can access them easier. Oh and the drying box is actually a mini fridge, just unplugged . Got to keep the door open though at least a little bit.


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 21, 2009)

*November 21*

Hello fellow growers, back for a quick update here.

Things are looking good in the flowering room. Temps are fine and plants are looking good. Little mite problem, but the colder temperatures when the light is off is slowing them down quite a bit. I've also got some string going around the 4 plants bringing them closer together under the light. 

The vegging room is moving along... Not enough lights by far, temperatures are rather high (28-30 degrees C). I'm looking to buy perhaps another 400 watt hps for the veg room, but the flowering room will be done soon (3 weeks maybe) and I will be able to use that light when the time comes. Probably just going to add a few more CFL's in the veg room and wait for the hps to be available.

Anyways, that's it. Happy growing!


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Mental my mouth is watering! Germed the wb looking foward to the results. Looking good my friend!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey thanks chef! You germd a white berry you say? That is great! Is it a regular seed or feminized? Thanks for popping in friend.


----------



## zipflip (Nov 22, 2009)

is taht a fridge ya dryin ya buds in :huh:

good lookin buds man :aok:


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 22, 2009)

:yeahthat: I liked the fridge too!

Looks good, you got allot of clones going on there! Your plants always look so healthy for just using MG.


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

The only regs i got was the dinafem mix pack, the rest icluding the WB is all fems. Got to try an out do yours.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 22, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> is taht a fridge ya dryin ya buds in :huh:
> 
> good lookin buds man :aok:


Thanks ziplip, yessir that certainly is a fridge! Just a little mini-fridge I had laying around. Turns out it's a real handy drying box! 


			
				****-dog said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: I liked the fridge too!
> 
> Looks good, you got allot of clones going on there! Your plants always look so healthy for just using MG.


Ah thanks ****-dog. I must have about 20 seedlings right now. I'm hoping the genetics are good. Not sure how they will turn out, how sativa or indica they will be, and how the buds will turn out as well.Yep, MG works fine, it supplies nutrients that the plants want. The MG actually saved my flowering plants since they were deficient on a few nutrients as they went into flower. No problems now .



			
				the chef said:
			
		

> The only regs i got was the dinafem mix pack, the rest icluding the WB is all fems. Got to try an out do yours.


Hey sounds good chef. I'm really looking forwards to how your WB flourishes. She's going to have nice fat fan leaves you watch!


----------



## zipflip (Nov 22, 2009)

so you liek got the thing runnin cold and dor closed too when dryin in there.?
  or ya just utilizing teh space inside it cuz teh racks only?  
  hey man, some people do some unexplainable and odd things on here ive seen over the last year an half i been round LOL.
 i thought bout gettin a old big fridge that works and just cut an extra exhaust into yad yada and it'd keep cool maybe and mount a 1000watter in the freezer compartment and cut out between frige/freezer and put heat tempered glass and ya'd have the ultimate cooling system for light.  maybe,  no?  LOL
  im havin a :stoned: sunday. 
   i finally talked the lady into tryin the brownies i made wit me tonite . so i better sober up for few hours prior LOL


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 27, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> so you liek got the thing runnin cold and dor closed too when dryin in there.?
> or ya just utilizing teh space inside it cuz teh racks only?
> hey man, some people do some unexplainable and odd things on here ive seen over the last year an half i been round LOL.
> i thought bout gettin a old big fridge that works and just cut an extra exhaust into yad yada and it'd keep cool maybe and mount a 1000watter in the freezer compartment and cut out between frige/freezer and put heat tempered glass and ya'd have the ultimate cooling system for light.  maybe,  no?  LOL
> ...


Haha zip, sounds like you had a good time! No, my fridge is not plugged in, but your idea sounds good! You could put like a 600 watter in there and keep it cool .

*November 27*

Things are going smoothly over here, took a few shots of what's happening. I'd say another 2-3 more weeks and they will be done. That's my estimate anyway. I didn't record exactly when they went into flower, definately will do this next time around.

 I've got four white berry clones in case anybody's wondering. I topped them all at the same time, and each has produced a a couple of nice soon-to-be colas. Their tops are about 8 inches from the light.

Planning on getting a second 400 watter for the vegging room. The seedlings need more light, and I figure about 48000 lumens should be adequate .


----------



## the chef (Nov 27, 2009)

Whoa! Got a forest going mental, looks yummy!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks chef!

*December 6*

Just stopping by to make a quick update. I harvested one of my girls (front right). She had almost no white hairs left so I figured it would be time to chop her down. 

The other plants still have fattening up do to, so I'll leave them to grow for maybe a week more. The buds left basking under the light are some of the densest buds I have grown yet, and I'm really excited about what the yield will be in the end.
 I cut the string holding them all together to get the one lady out and all the buds practically fell over! So the string really does the trick when holding the buds up. 

Took a snap of my seedlings... They havn't done much growing until now. I ended up over-watering them and flushing out all the nutes in the soil. I have been giving them light doses of miracle gro and they seem to be coming around. According to what I'm seeing, the seedlings will (hopefully) be mostly indica (except for the plant in the red bucket, she seems to be growing sativa-like).


----------



## the chef (Dec 6, 2009)

nice mental, real sweet looking. You didn't tell me the wb is a fast one. looking foward to the smoke report.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> nice mental, real sweet looking. You didn't tell me the wb is a fast one. looking foward to the smoke report.


 Thanks chef, yes white berry certainly is a quick finisher. She will appear to be done at flowering day 45. Let her go another week and she will make you very happy in the end :hubba:  :ccc:. 

*December7*

Stopping in by to post an update of my seedlings that are well on their way. They are under a 400 watt hps going all day and night, with the light being roughly 21 inches away. They are growing wide leaves with a dark green color to them, with a shiny sort of dark-light greenish color on the new growth. So far, the seedlings are sharing similar qualities in vegetating with the original White Berry strain. Can't wait to see what the buds from these babies will be like!

I have given them all a light dose of nutrients and soon the smaller, more stunted seedlings should make their comeback. I can see new growth on all of the seedlings now, it's only a matter of time before it's a forest in there!

I have dried a few samples from the flowering room by putting the buds in an old cigar box on top of the ballast in the vegging room. They dry in a matter of 2 days and retain their crystally appearance. Although they tend to get a little crispy as they dry, but of course that has to do with the amount of heat and their drying time... The smoke gets you mentally prepped, and that leads to (for some reason) cleaning up the grow room, as well as the rest of the house for no apparent reason... lol!


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

Sweet ty fer the advice on the wb. I can't wait to see the new batch!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

ooohhh I love a good high that gets you in a cleaning mood.  My house has been extra dirty since I stopped smoking.  lol

Great looking veg area you've got going on there mental GREEN MOJO for lots of ladies!!!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 8, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> The smoke gets you mentally prepped, and that leads to (for some reason) cleaning up the grow room, as well as the rest of the house for no apparent reason... lol!



:rofl: Hah Mental, the first time I hit my dried hermi white widow I ended up cleaning the whole ......  house.  Smoked it the second time and cleaned again......Sounds like we have clean houses

Looks great, keep up the good work man.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 9, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> ooohhh I love a good high that gets you in a cleaning mood. My house has been extra dirty since I stopped smoking. lol
> 
> Great looking veg area you've got going on there mental GREEN MOJO for lots of ladies!!!


Haha, what do you mean you stopped smoking? Taking a little ganja break are we? Thanks for the mojo, I'll pass it along to the ladies .



			
				First Time Caller said:
			
		

> :rofl: Hah Mental, the first time I hit my dried hermi white widow I ended up cleaning the whole ......  house.  Smoked it the second time and cleaned again......Sounds like we have clean houses
> 
> Looks great, keep up the good work man.


A second go-around with the cleaning? Sounds like some serious weed you smoked over there heheh. My grow space is getting dirty again, I keep bringing my work shoes in there and they bring in dirt. Gah!

*December 9*

Just a little update... Temperatures are dropping at night, to about 20 degrees C without the intake fan. Hopefully as the winter season passes through I can keep the temps up. I can seal the entire room with thick plastic to help keep things moderate if things get that bad. 

Going to have to (probably) give a few of these babies away. They are looking like they need a transplant and I really don't want to run two lights to veg all these ladies. A few females would be fine that I could clone off of, really. Just wanted to start a bunch and select the best ones out of the group. 

Harvested all the flowering plants... finally done trimming. Got plenty of hash from the clippers that kept me going through the entire 4 or 5 hour process . I'm really excited about finding what my total yield will be. A rough estimate in my opinion would be probably 3-4 ounces dry, which would make my day!


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

ok just because i care.......i'll take em!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 9, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Haha, what do you mean you stopped smoking? Taking a little ganja break are we? Thanks for the mojo, I'll pass it along to the ladies .


 
It's no laughing matter mental...    check out the link in my sig it will fill you in.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 14, 2009)

*December 13*

Transplanted six of the plants. Two are in 4 gallon buckets and the other four are in about a gallon and a half container I believe. 

The ones in the back were parched, gave all the plants a nice refreshing drink just a little while ago.

Still have little plants looking for a home... hopefully I can get a friend to adopt them.

I'm really looking forwards to how these plants do. I've got what looks like an almost full blown indica strain that's very reminiscent of the original white berry along with a strain that looks sativa dominant with perhaps a little bit of indica in there. Can't wait to see how she does. The two little ones in the silver containers came out of some mystery bud I was growing a while back. Hope they turn out good as well!

In the first picture you can see my quick-dry cigar box on top of the ballast. Nugs of all sizes are usually dry and ready to smoke within two days. 

Temperatures are awsome at 24-28 degrees C and the humidity is usually around 45-55%. Water comes from the tap, never too cold or too hot.


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang mental thats some serious greenage my friend! Just wondering what you guesstamate total flowering time on your indica, just your best guess. Looking good brother, thanx.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha thanks chef! Hmm flowering time on my indica ladies I have going? Probably 45-55 days, just like the original white berry, but only time will tell .


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 14, 2009)

lookin' good mental!
looks like a good variety of pheno's you've got there.
GREEN MOJO your way buddy!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Lama! I'll be sure to pass the green mojo to the plants! 

*December 17*

So it looks like my ladies have been doing a bit of growing. Temps are a little low, about 17 degrees C on average. Seems I might have to errect a plastic barrier to keep the heat in. But things could be worse since the temps outside are roughly -12 C right now. So not bad considering  .

All the plants are starting to grow branches. No signs of sex on any of the plants yet. Can't wait to see which ones turn out female. I hope the sativa looking plant comes out female. I just like the way she looks for some reason. The rest are looking kick-butt as well, with their big fat green leaves.


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet mental! Your ladies are showing you love! Oh man that sat looking one is gonna get big!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks chef, yeah she looks like she's going to grow a lot of branches. She's already got like 4 on the way at the moment. She's got plenty of root space so all I need to worry about now is what gender she will be. I _think_ this strain, the male version is what pollinated a few White Berry plants and the seeds that developed are the indica plants. OR I might have had a hermie White Berry pollinate another White Berry, and that might explain why these plants look so similar to the original Wb.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 28, 2009)

*December 28*

Just popping by to throw up a few pictures of my exotic plants  .

I transplanted 4 plants recently into 19L trash bin buckets. The two little ones in the back are already growing fresh new green foilage about 2 days after transplanting as shown in the last picture. I've got my two other transplants (did them today) sitting on the outer perimiter of the light, since I believe there's a shock period, so I might as well put the two little ones that are growing under the light for now.

I've got a few other root-bound plants as well as light-thirsty, but they will make it through these difficult times I have been putting them through. I know they can  .

And in case you noticed, my reflective material is quite dirty! I think a good washing or new mylar is in order for the room. Happy growing folks, and seasons greetings!


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 28, 2009)

that is a nice looking set-up you got there mental and some nice plants too. i think i might have to order this whiteberry strain sometime. i cant wait to see how these new little ones you got growing turn out. happy growing and happy smoking.


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey brother that wb looks familiar...hmmm,lol clean your room. Just though i'd throw that in there before anyone by the name of mom said it and gave you flasbacks.:holysheep:   Looking good my friend!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 28, 2009)

mental... could u explain how you know that your plants are becoming root bound.  I think that I may have a girl that is showing signs of this.  Seems I have to water her every day or she will dry out so bad that she starts drooping very badly and can't hold herself up.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 28, 2009)

:ciao:
Look'n GREEN up in here!
:watchplant:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 28, 2009)

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> that is a nice looking set-up you got there mental and some nice plants too. i think i might have to order this whiteberry strain sometime. i cant wait to see how these new little ones you got growing turn out. happy growing and happy smoking.


 Hey ta2dguy! Thanks for the compliments! Yep, White Berry is a model strain for sure, just as they say on the package. She's a beautiful indica strain that flowers fast.  I also can't wait to see how the little ones do! They seem to be inheriting most of the physical traits of the original WB (short, stocky, bushy, fat leaves). I've been smoking WB for the past 5 months! Forget what it's like to smoke other strains... 



			
				the chef said:
			
		

> Hey brother that wb looks familiar...hmmm,lol clean your room. Just though i'd throw that in there before anyone by the name of mom said it and gave you flasbacks.:holysheep:   Looking good my friend!


Ahah, thanks chef, I know it's dirty . I'm pondering taking out all the plants, sweeping, and covering the floor with some sort of plastic or tarp. It only really gets dirty in there when I'm transplanting... heck it gets dirty wherever I transplant! 



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> mental... could u explain how you know that your plants are becoming root bound. I think that I may have a girl that is showing signs of this. Seems I have to water her every day or she will dry out so bad that she starts drooping very badly and can't hold herself up.


Well, lordhigh, I tend to know my plants are rootbound when I observe an unusual lack of growth. Also, when roots are sticking out from the holes of the pots, but that's an obvious one . But yes, I feel your pain on watering every day! In my last post, first picture, bottom left, that plant is root-bound galore and also thirsty. If I don't water her for a day or so, her leaves start drooping as they are in the picture. It doesn't make for pretty plants, they tend to look quite sad . Size of the pot really matters when it comes to frequency of watering. The bigger pots hold larger areas of moist soil, deeper down, that take longer to dry up than smaller ones.  


			
				ishnish said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> Look'n GREEN up in here!
> :watchplant:


Thanks buddy!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 29, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Well, lordhigh, I tend to know my plants are rootbound when I observe an unusual lack of growth. Also, when roots are sticking out from the holes of the pots, but that's an obvious one . But yes, I feel your pain on watering every day! In my last post, first picture, bottom left, that plant is root-bound galore and also thirsty. If I don't water her for a day or so, her leaves start drooping as they are in the picture. It doesn't make for pretty plants, they tend to look quite sad . Size of the pot really matters when it comes to frequency of watering. The bigger pots hold larger areas of moist soil, deeper down, that take longer to dry up than smaller ones.


 
sounds exactly like what my one girl is struggling through right now.  Luckily she is the only plant that has shown for sure to be a female so no harm in transplanting her now.  Still waiting on the others to show one way or the other.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 31, 2009)

Hope your girl is a healthy one in the end.  

*December 30*

Stopping by to post a few pictures. The Sativa dom plant is a female.   Found out about a couple of weeks ago. The indica dom plants have yet to show any sign of sex yet. I'm guessing that soon they will tell. 

Got some new mylar today. I'm hoping that I put it on the right way. Seems to be pretty reflective. 

Going to flower the rest of my plants in a few days. Transplanted around 8 tonight into probably 2 gallon containers, going to do a few more tomorrow. I figure since I've got them and since there's no room in the veg room, might as well see what I can make of them.


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

Bushy, very bushy mental! Love the compact veg on the indie. God job brother.


----------



## HATCH (Dec 31, 2009)

Looking Good Up In E'er!!!,,Very Pery & Healthy, Great Job!!


----------



## Locked (Dec 31, 2009)

You always grow some hella bushy hella green plants Mental...nice job


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 31, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Bushy, very bushy mental! Love the compact veg on the indie. God job brother.


Aha yeah, quite bushy indeed! So bushy that the shoots are having a difficult time growing at all. Thanks for watching chef =).


			
				HATCH said:
			
		

> Looking Good Up In E'er!!!,,Very Pery & Healthy, Great Job!!


Thanks hatch, I just them water and the plants tend to do the rest 



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You always grow some hella bushy hella green plants Mental...nice job


I know eh, it seems indicas really don't like stretching much, but they definately will if the light source is inadequate. Can't believe my biggest indica _still_ isn't showing any signs of sex... I would have bet money that she would have shown her/his gender by now. Thanks for popping in ham!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 4, 2010)

*January 3*

Just stopping by to post a few pics. The girls in the veg room were a bit thirsty and perhaps a little cold (you can see the leaves twising a little). Gave them a drink after the pics were shot. 

I've got a flowering room happening as well. I figure I can fit 12 plants using the round trash bin containers I'm using. But I'm thinking about putting two well established plants I have that need transplanting into 4 or 5 gallon pots in there. So I can basically have two rows of 4 plants, plus the two bigger ones. Or I could go with the 12 plant option... either or!

Still can't tell the gender on any of my plants except the sativa strain. Hmm.....

Happy growing folks.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Go fer the biiger pots and see if the yeild increases.....a little expirement if you will. Looking foward to see those in flower!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, I think I will take your advice chef . I'd also be interested in bud density on the bigger plants compared to the smaller ones. Sure the bigger plants will have more sites, but we'll see if the smaller plants can match the _density_ of the bigger ones. Will definitely be interesting. Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 7, 2010)

*January 7*

Just posting a few more pics of the garden. The ladies in the veg room were a little heat stressed since the light was a tad too close. I raised it the other night, and they are looking a bit happier. I am going to be giving the plant in the top right corner in the veg room coffee grinds, as I have read that it is a decent organic supply of nitrogen and trace elements of phosphorous and possibly some other elements. So we will see if she perks up a bit. 

Plants in the flowering room will be watered soon... I can hear them saying "we want a drink!". Their wish is my command.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 7, 2010)

I always love how compact your veg growth is mental
hope the coffee grinds work out for ya!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 7, 2010)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> I always love how compact your veg growth is mental
> hope the coffee grinds work out for ya!


Haha thanks, stretched plants aren't my specialty I guess you could say! I'm looking forwards to giving my lady some organic material rather than the usual miracle gro chem's. I've been doing some reading that MG has a rather negative impact to the soil life. So I think I'll be making the switch to organic from now on . I also have a better place to put my leftover coffee grinds than the trash bin .


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 7, 2010)

that's what I was thinking... coffee grounds are very easy to come by, might as well give it a try.  But ya, I can't figure out a way to fit stretch and mental into the same sentence. Well except for that one of course lol.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2010)

*January 13*

A few pics of progress... Girls in the veg room perked up nicely after a good watering last night. You're welcome ladies  . They suffered from a bit of heat stress a few days ago and are liking having the fan on 24/7. 

The majority of the plants in the flowering room have yet to show signs of sex, but one or two have shown that they are female, and I think a couple are going to be male. They are about a week or so into 12/12 and are doing really good considering they don't have a fan, and the temps seem to be really high.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice mental! Get a fan! Kill the males. We'll talk more i do so like our visit's:huh:


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking good Bro...yeah get a fan on them...you don't want to push the stress on them...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol thanks guys, I'll see what I can do =p.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 14, 2010)

looking good mental, doesn't look like there's room in there for a fan with that jungle you've got going on.  Get those boys away from your young girls or who knows what sick acts they may attempt on them.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 14, 2010)

Haha thanks lama, I know, it's pretty crowded in there but I think I can sneak a fan somewhere on the wall and point it downwards towards the canopy. I'll look for those pesky boys, make sure there's no foul play going on lol .


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 17, 2010)

*January 16*

Removed 5 males and one suspected male yesterday. Planning on letting them flower and collecting some pollen for future use. I wouldn't mind pollinating one or two buds, maybe more, just to have some seeds whose genetics might be really cool. The last picture are my five confirmed 5 male plants. They look super healthy don't they? 

The vegging room has my three females, all a different strain is would appear! They are showing noticeable signs of heat stress from the lamp. They should start to look better in the next couple of days since I now have room to put the fan in a better spot. I will probably start cloning really soon, can't wait! :hubba:

The flowering room has roughly 4 or so confirmed females and the rest are still pending sex since I just recently moved them in there due to the available space the 5 confirmed males provided when I yanked them from the room. The oldest females in the group are about a week or so, verging on probably a week and a half into the flowering period. Should start seeing buds soon!


----------



## the chef (Jan 17, 2010)

I love the big fat indie! Nice garden mental friend! C'mon with the buds!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol thanks chef, I love the indie too. I think she'll produce some very good clones and those clones will produce some very sexy buds. .


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 17, 2010)

nice green looking plants you have there mental p


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks fruity!

*January 24*

Hey guys, been a while hasn't it?

Took about 3 clones from each of my big plants in the vegging area. 

Switched the light from the flowering room with the light from the vegging room. The bulb that used to be in the flowering room seems to be getting dimmer, I can tell from how stretched my flowering plants are and since I changed the lights, it's a heck of a lot brighter in the flowering room now. 

I gave in the using miracle gro again... my vegging ladies were suffering... the coffee grinds didn't seem to be doing much, so I gave them each about 2 teaspoons of miracle gro, and about a liter or so of water to mix it into the soil. I can feel the warm vibes coming from them already, although the soil microbial life is probably screeming in agony, eeek oh well.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice work mp! That is my favorite shade of green.


----------



## kalikisu (Jan 25, 2010)

nice growing dude! Cant wait to hear how it smokes.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 25, 2010)

great to see an update mental,
looks like the girls are getting ready to start packing on the weight!


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

I see budage! Nice work mental. How goes the pollen collecting?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 25, 2010)

420benny said:
			
		

> Nice work mp! That is my favorite shade of green.


 Thanks benny! Any shade of green is my favorite .



			
				kalikisu said:
			
		

> nice growing dude! Cant wait to hear how it smokes.


Thanks kalikisu, I'm greatly looking foewards to how the smoke is going to be! Since this is basically a cross between indica dominant White Berry and an unknown (more-so sativa-ish strain), it should be very interesting indeed.



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> great to see an update mental,
> looks like the girls are getting ready to start packing on the weight!


Yep, it's been a while... been a bit busy doing other things. I think the flowering ladies are about 2-3 weeks into flower mode now, after week 4, things really start getting exciting .


			
				the chef said:
			
		

> I see budage! Nice work mental. How goes the pollen collecting?


Hey chef! Thanks for the compliment! I've decided not to mess with pollen for now... I don't really want to run the risk of accidentally pollinating my whole crop, and I've just decided I didn't mess with pollen for now... Just wasn't feeling it! But if I ever choose to do some pollinating, I've got plenty of seeds that I could germinate and get a male or two out of. 

*January 25*

Just putting up some more pics. You can see that there appears to be some some various phenotypes when flowering. A few look more sativa-ish while another one looks predominately indica. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 26, 2010)

After a good spray down and a feeding of miracle gro nutes, the girls seem to have perked up very nicely. Their leaves are pointing upwards in vigorous growth it would appear.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 26, 2010)

nice mental
those plants are standing at attention for u.
u definitely have some different phenotypes there dont u.
are u using miracle grow for flower as well as veg?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha thanks lordhigh. I told my plants I was going to upload their pics to the internet for all to see, and they wanted to look extra pretty . 

And yes, I have decided to once again use miracle gro for veg and flower. I've just never had any problems using this stuff, and I've always had excellent results.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

You deff have a green thumb my friend. How bout the smell your way?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 27, 2010)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Haha thanks lordhigh. I told my plants I was going to upload their pics to the internet for all to see, and they wanted to look extra pretty .
> 
> And yes, I have decided to once again use miracle gro for veg and flower. I've just never had any problems using this stuff, and I've always had excellent results.


 
haha... looks like they listened well.  I'll have to try that out for my next photo shoot.  

as for the miracle grow it's tough to change when you have such great results I guess.  Can't complain with the bud it puts out for you.  :hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah lordhigh, I've never gone wrong with miracle gro... quick results too. If the plants are showing deficiencies, I can give them a dose of MG, and their woes will be solved within the next day or so.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 7, 2010)

*February 6*

These pictures were taken yesterday. Nothing too crazy happening. Some of the pistils are turning pink. Took some clones though!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2010)

Omg not the pink hairs...whaaaat. Very buddsy looking mental!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 11, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Omg not the pink hairs...whaaaat. Very buddsy looking mental!


Yeah, pink hairs.  I think I had this on the unknown strain that ended up crossing with the white berry, so I guess the pink pistil trait has been carried on! Thxs for watching chef. 

*February 11*

Things are progressing. Buds are getting bigger and more crystally. Got a bit of a mite problem in the veg room, but I have been spraying the plants down with insecticidal soaps from top to bottom. 

The plants are estimated to be at week 4 of flowering. Roughly that I think. I'm mostly just playing it by weight and size when I want to harvest... Should really think about keeping track of flowering times though, haha.


----------



## the chef (Feb 12, 2010)

Hell i just started tracking flowering times Mental! Ladies are beautiful! Damn bugs. "Bugs,....I hate bugs!" The smelly warden from the Mummy.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, screw bugs. Good for nothing!

*February 14*

Some pics!


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

Juicy looking cola mental! Oh btw, how long did ya let your whiteberry go before chop? Thanks buddy.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 15, 2010)

Thxs chef! I let all my white berries go usually 45-53 days. I don't think I've ever let any go farther past day 53 to be honest. I always get too excited and chop 'em down lol.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2010)

*February 18*

Some recent pics. The girls are fattening up. :watchplant::watchplant:

The big tall girls in the back are in 4 or 5 gallon buckets. They have a very sour, but juicy smell to them. 

The last picture, she has a close relationship to the tall plants smell-wise, but it's sort of more of a bolder, darker kind of smell, but also fruity smelling.

The mostly indica strain, has the classic white berry smell, quite pungent and reminiscent of a juicy fruit candy. 

Most of the ladies are in week 5.5 I believe now.


----------



## the chef (Feb 18, 2010)

Sweet jeebus mental! Looking very greenage my friend! Man those are some fat fans!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks chef for the kind words! There's always some greenage going on here .


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice Mental....you got a jungle going on.....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 24, 2010)

*February 23*

Just posting a few pics. The majority of the ladies are roughly... week 6 - 6.5 maybe, sort of estimating here.

Going to let the big lady in the back fatten up really nice before I chop her. She's developing the biggest cola I've personally ever grown...  

 I've got a big plant out in front, sort of out under the light because she has/had a somewhat bad mite infestation and I didn't want to pack her in there with all the other ladies. I was about to harvest her early because there were little tiny webs and stuff on a few of her leaves, and there seemed to be mites everywhere. But I sprayed her down good with insecticidal soap and trimmed her bottom where a lot of them liked to hang out, and she seems to be doing well now. I wonder if it's safe to put her in there yet? I think I'll probably spray her down again before I do that though...

The vegging room is doing fine. Took a bunch of clones recently. Got a few vegging under the light and I think one is almost ready for the flowering room. I'm more-so looking to grow single cola plants, instead of a few big plants. But I've also been thinking about flowering one of my mother plants... We'll see how things go.


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Massive! Good looking Mental. How long have you had your mother?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 24, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Massive! Good looking Mental. How long have you had your mother?


Thanks chef! The one in the back is certainly going to be a killer cola in the end. I've had my mothers for about... 4 months or so. They are nice and bushy, plenty of clones to take from them .

*February 24*

Pics.


----------



## v35b (Feb 24, 2010)

They look very healthy!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 24, 2010)

lookin seriously good mp... keep up the good work and keep the pics coming!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 24, 2010)

sweet jesus, what strain is the one with the natural/non hps light?  looks delish!!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 27, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> sweet jesus, what strain is the one with the natural/non hps light?  looks delish!!!!


Not sure what to call her. She's one of the various phenotypes of the seeds that came off a pollinated White Berry last year. The father was an unknown strain, but it appeared to be a sativa strain more than anything. All the plants I have going are from that seed stock. Thanks for taking a look loolagigi!

And also thanks to everybody else for the kind words! Much appreciated .

*February 27*

So I harvested three of my ladies... the big one that used to be in front, and two smaller plants. The biggest plant yielded roughly 60 some-odd grams wet, and the other ones yielded about 20-30 grams wet. I'm looking forwards to seeing how much the big plant in the back yields... I'm going to give her about another week or so. I went a little rough on nutes on her... her leaves seem to be drooping a bit even though she's got enough water. I'm sort of assuming the nutes have developed a hostile environment in the soil and she needs to be flushed. Not too sure.. maybe somebody more experienced can elaborate? 

The lady in the second picture has roughly 3 more weeks to go... which means she's going to be fat! 

I have recently put one of my mother plants into flowering. She's in the last picture. She's only in a 19 liter trash bin, but I'm at least hoping for an ounce or two from her! I topped her about a week ago, and it looks like she's going to have a very even canopy going on. Can't wait to see her in action!

I have been pondering flowering my mother plants just for a good harvest, and veg a bunch of clones while they are in the other room. I'm planning to have a fair bit of clones for the summer and I'm assuming a couple of months veg time on a few clones should yield me enough clones for outdoors. We'll see.


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Super nice Mental! Hehe clone army huh? Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 1, 2010)

Thxs chef! Yes harvest time is always a joyous occasion!  

*March 1*

Updated pics... Probably going to harvest a couple soon. The lady in the first pic has roughly 2 - 3 weeks left on her I believe.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice Buds, Mental!
:48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Gettin close buddy i can smell the goodness from here!


----------

